

Russia claims to have intercepted US drone over Crimea - MrZongle2
http://news.yahoo.com/russia-says-intercepted-us-drone-over-crimea-arms-180430584.html

======
mark_l_watson
We, the USA, fly drones in other country's air spaces. At least we are
gracious about letting Mexico, Canada, Russia, China, etc. fly their drones
over our air spaces to make it even. Oh, wait...

~~~
gameshot911
There are certain perks to being the world's premier military superpower.

